# TT Yesterday



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

I had a total thyroidectomy yesterday, January 20th. I am home today and feeling much better than I had expected. I feel a bit emotional about the whole thing because of the conflicting opionins of my Endo and the Surgeon. The Endo said "absolutely not" to surgery. He thought the risks outweighed the benefits, etc. I wasn't comfortable with that and had my primary doc refer me to a surgeon. After having it removed yesterday I am told that the nodule that came back as follicular in the FNA was the size of an apple. Yes, an apple. Armed with this knowledge I now realize that I wasn't just imagining my symtoms like the Endo would have liked to think. I was having swallowing difficulties for a reason, and my hoarse voice now makes perfect sense. I don't have the pathology yet and I am trying not to stress about it too much. I am just concentrating on healing up from this and moving on to the next step in the process, whatever that might be. And so far, I feel quite a bit better than I would have expected. From the surgery, my swallowing is only midly sore but I already feel an improvement over the pre-surgery swallowing difficulties I had been having.

This forum has helped me through this process in the biggest way. It has been helpful to read of others experiences and it taught me to ask questions that I would otherwise not even have realized I should ask. Thank you all for sharing your knowledge, it really made a difference for me. amy


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad you feel relatively good post-surgery....and wow, you made a great decision!!!! Take care of yourself and take it easy during your recovery.

What dose of what medicine did they start you on? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

They started me on 100mcg of Synthroid. When I picked up my RX the pharmacist commented that it was "an awfully high dose" for someone just beginning to take the medication. Is that true?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad you are feeling alright...hang in there.

100mcgs is absolutelt not high for a TT patient. You'll likely be a bit hypo an need a bump up in six to eight weeks. For now? Take it as prescribed, get lots of rest and cross that bridge when you come to it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better, and made the best decision for yourself. Rest, and drink lots!


----------



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Mnmomof3 said:


> They started me on 100mcg of Synthroid. When I picked up my RX the pharmacist commented that it was "an awfully high dose" for someone just beginning to take the medication. Is that true?


Good to hear you are feeling well. 100 mcg. is a replacement dose, not a supplemental dose. Your pharmacist just sees more people supplementing misbehaving thyroids. You are replacing what your thyroid used to manufacture.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mnmomof3 said:


> I had a total thyroidectomy yesterday, January 20th. I am home today and feeling much better than I had expected. I feel a bit emotional about the whole thing because of the conflicting opionins of my Endo and the Surgeon. The Endo said "absolutely not" to surgery. He thought the risks outweighed the benefits, etc. I wasn't comfortable with that and had my primary doc refer me to a surgeon. After having it removed yesterday I am told that the nodule that came back as follicular in the FNA was the size of an apple. Yes, an apple. Armed with this knowledge I now realize that I wasn't just imagining my symtoms like the Endo would have liked to think. I was having swallowing difficulties for a reason, and my hoarse voice now makes perfect sense. I don't have the pathology yet and I am trying not to stress about it too much. I am just concentrating on healing up from this and moving on to the next step in the process, whatever that might be. And so far, I feel quite a bit better than I would have expected. From the surgery, my swallowing is only midly sore but I already feel an improvement over the pre-surgery swallowing difficulties I had been having.
> 
> This forum has helped me through this process in the biggest way. It has been helpful to read of others experiences and it taught me to ask questions that I would otherwise not even have realized I should ask. Thank you all for sharing your knowledge, it really made a difference for me. amy


It is sooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and thank goodness that you are doing well in the aftermath of this surgery. What a surprise, huh?

It must have been growing inward around your esophagus?

Now, you must rest and pamper yourself to the max. Ice on the surgery site should help if you need it.

Let us know when the pathology comes back. The main thing right now is the "apple" is out! Out is out!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Good for you for moving forward and listening to your own body. It's called the practice of medicine for a reason people and that is because they are practicing on us!

Remember to ice, ice, ice your neck and stay ahead of the pain with your pain meds.

.100 mcg of Synthroid isn't high. I was started much higher after my thyroidectomy.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Prayers that your pathology report comes back great for you.

:hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, 100 mcg is NOT high. I was started at 125 mcg, knowing that it was a temporary dose for a few weeks, then I would stop it altogether for a few weeks to get radioactive iodine treatment for cancer. When I started back up "for real," I was put on 150, which lasted for several months just fine. After lots and lots of heart palpitations, they've lowered me recently to 137. (Keep in mind, though, that those of us who are post-cancer have to be TSH suppressed, so our doses will tend to be just a bit higher than other people's all other things being equal.)

You may find in the long run that 100 is not enough for you...your lab tests and the way you feel will be your guides.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

oh.. did i mention how much i hate endos? Did you go back and show him your apple?


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, an apple?! I was all impressed that my nodule was the size of a quarter lol! Sorry, I didn't see this thread until today. I'm glad you're recovering nicely. And to echo what the others said, 100 mcg is not "an awfully high dose" as your pharm said. After my RAI tomorrow (thank god) I'll start my Synthroid in a few days and they are starting me off with 137 mcg.


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have not gone back and thrown this in the face of the Endo....yet. But I have a follow up appointment with my surgeon tomorrow and they happen to be in the same medical office, though they are not affiliated. The last time I was there to see the surgeon the Endo's receptionist questioned why I was there seeing the surgeon. I just said that my primary doc thought I should have a consult. I never did tell the endo that I was having surgery.

I am feeling quite well considering I am just one week post op. I took the whole week off of work and have been doing my fair share of laying on my butt. My one complication, which I understand is a common one is the low calcium issue. I had read about that ahead of time but nobody at the hospital mentioned to watch for it so it took me a bit by surprise on Monday when i was feeling terrible tingling in my hands and feet. Even though I thought I knew what it was, it was concerning enough that I called the on-call doc at my surgeon's office that evening. He sent me out for OS-Cal D and said to take 1000 mg ASAP, followed by another 500 mg before bed. Then each day I am to take 2000 mg. He explained that the parathyroid glands were likely shocked and sluggish and will hopefully resume function soon. I went in on Tuesday for lab work and sure enough, my levels are "way, way too low". I didn't ask for the levels but the quote is direct from the surgeon.

I am also having a bit of anxiety about my appointment tomorrow. Someone was supposed to call me this week with the results of my pathology and even though I asked my surgeon's assistant twice this week, nobody has ever called. I have myself all worked up that this is because it is bad news and they are waiting for me to be in the office to tell me. I actually just took 2 Percoset to help calm me down....I don't have any pain - I just like how they relax me .

I will post my pathology tomorrow after my appointment. I apologize for the rambling message tonight...it helps to just type it out...and the percoset may have contributed. Thanks for listening. amy


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Mnmomof3 said:


> My one complication, which I understand is a common one is the low calcium issue. I had read about that ahead of time but nobody at the hospital mentioned to watch for it so it took me a bit by surprise on Monday when i was feeling terrible tingling in my hands and feet. Even though I thought I knew what it was, it was concerning enough that I called the on-call doc at my surgeon's office that evening. He sent me out for OS-Cal D and said to take 1000 mg ASAP, followed by another 500 mg before bed. Then each day I am to take 2000 mg. He explained that the parathyroid glands were likely shocked and sluggish and will hopefully resume function soon.
> 
> I am also having a bit of anxiety about my appointment tomorrow. Someone was supposed to call me this week with the results of my pathology and even though I asked my surgeon's assistant twice this week, nobody has ever called. I have myself all worked up that this is because it is bad news and they are waiting for me to be in the office to tell me. I actually just took 2 Percoset to help calm me down....I don't have any pain - I just like how they relax me .
> 
> I will post my pathology tomorrow after my appointment. I apologize for the rambling message tonight...it helps to just type it out...and the percoset may have contributed. Thanks for listening. amy


Yes, this is a common complication, and one I dealt with as well. Throughout my hospital stay it kept dropping lower and lower to the point that they wanted to keep me in the hospital longer but I had a breakdown and just promised to take as many mg of Ca as they said as long as I could go home  I was on 3,000mg for 10 days. The first several days I had bad cramps and tingling and I was nervous, but it always went away if I popped more Ca (I bought Viactiv chews because I have a hard time swallowing pills) When I went in for my post-op, my Ca levels were back to normal and so I was able to go off the Ca.

Good luck at your path report. I had known prior to surgery that I had cancer, so I wasn't really waiting for the "big news" so to speak, and because of that I wasn't nervous to hear my results. They did tell me during the path report that the surrounding lymph nodes were also affected with cancer and so RAI would be a must to follow-up. I guess that part bummed me out but it's quite common from what I understand so didn't upset me too much.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I started taking 125 mcg Synthroid the morning after my surgery. I have two neighbors (one in her late 70's, the other in her 50's) whose doctors put them off for a long time from even seeing an endocrinologist. When they finally did and later had surgery, one had a nodule the size of a walnut and the other was the size of a golf ball - both were benign!!

Good luck! You've proven already that you know your own body - don't be intimidated by a doctor who doesn't understand thyroid disease. Your experience might make a difference the next time a patient comes along trying to get a true diagnosis..._or maybe not._ Keep doing what you know in your heart is right for you.


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Pathology results in: BENIGN! Whew. I was so very relieved to hear this today. I am a one time cancer survivor already, and would like to think I could beat it again but I was so hoping that I would have to do that at this moment in my life. I am just so very grateful that I avoided hearing those words today.

My calcium is still low but I will continue with the calcium replacements and have my level rechecked in a couple of weeks.

I have an appointment with a new Endo in the coming weeks. This is someone that a trusted coworker sees, likes, trusts and respects. I thought I would give him a try based on her high opinion of him. He has already impressed me by working me into his schedule sooner than he actually has an opening because he feels like I need to be seen during the 3rd week post op and he didn't have anything available that week. He told his nurse to figure out a way to fit me in.

And today, I came face to face with the endo that didn't listen to me. I never told him that I was having surgery. He looked down at my neck incision and then looked away...without saying a word. I didn't say anything either, but I think he got the message. He was very adamant that surgery wasn't an option for me and that the risks outweighed any benefit. It is pretty obvious that I didn't care for his opinion, based on the fact that I am now sporting the tell tale "smile" on my neck.

Now on to getting my thyroid levels where they should be. I realize this maybe a long road and am trying to be as prepared as I possibly can.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

remember.... patience patience patience. and when you run out of patience, you need patience.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mnmomof3 said:


> I have not gone back and thrown this in the face of the Endo....yet. But I have a follow up appointment with my surgeon tomorrow and they happen to be in the same medical office, though they are not affiliated. The last time I was there to see the surgeon the Endo's receptionist questioned why I was there seeing the surgeon. I just said that my primary doc thought I should have a consult. I never did tell the endo that I was having surgery.
> 
> I am feeling quite well considering I am just one week post op. I took the whole week off of work and have been doing my fair share of laying on my butt. My one complication, which I understand is a common one is the low calcium issue. I had read about that ahead of time but nobody at the hospital mentioned to watch for it so it took me a bit by surprise on Monday when i was feeling terrible tingling in my hands and feet. Even though I thought I knew what it was, it was concerning enough that I called the on-call doc at my surgeon's office that evening. He sent me out for OS-Cal D and said to take 1000 mg ASAP, followed by another 500 mg before bed. Then each day I am to take 2000 mg. He explained that the parathyroid glands were likely shocked and sluggish and will hopefully resume function soon. I went in on Tuesday for lab work and sure enough, my levels are "way, way too low". I didn't ask for the levels but the quote is direct from the surgeon.
> 
> ...


 Yeah........................that should not keep you waiting on a tether like that. Saying prayers for you but...........................remember what I said, "Out is out!" That is the good news.

Hope the calcium kicks in for you also.

Let us know........


----------

